
Intel's next-generation 7nm chips delayed until 2022 - andromeduck
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53525710
======
HelloNurse
Also on Anandtech: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/15926/intel-7nm-delayed-
by-6-...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/15926/intel-7nm-delayed-by-6-months-
company-to-take-pragmatic-approach-in-using-3rd-party-fabs)

------
HelloNurse
> Intel said it had identified a "defect" in its manufacturing process that
> led to the new delay.

An excuse or a genuine mistake?

